# Fruit & Vegetable markets in Dubai?



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all,

This may have been covered in a previous thread to an extent but are there any notable, fresh fruit and vegetable or farmers markets in Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This place is pretty popular, it's off of Al Khail Road (E44):

https://plus.google.com/108410533787418230482/about?hl=en

Although be advised, it is more suited for bulk transactions.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

saraswat said:


> This place is pretty popular, it's off of Al Khail Road (E44):
> 
> https://plus.google.com/108410533787418230482/about?hl=en
> 
> Although be advised, it is more suited for bulk transactions.


there are some sellers operating in small, climatized offices - if you go there head for those. The quality of the fruits & vegs is way better then off the large hall!


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks guys,

If I am not buying in bulk is it still worth the trip or will I offend the sellers buying 6 tomatoes and a cucumber?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I have seen them not want to give out 1 or 2 tomatoes/bananas/persimmons, but 6 will be fine, though they will push you to take more.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok great Tropicana, will check it out! Do you also know of a good butcher?


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Lithgo supermarket in barsha has amazing meat esp for BBQ.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

The Wholesale Fruit and Vegetable Market do have a "retail" section where they sell things by the half kilo etc. 

If you go halves with another household, it can be a very cheap and delicious way to buy your fruit and veggies.

I know they are nearly about to start up the local farmers market again this year. The facebook link is as follows: https://www.facebook.com/TheFarmersMarketOnTheTerrace?fref=ts

If you google it, you come up with a website somewhere but it has fewer updates.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

The question should be are they genetically modified. I don't know if there is a department to check the imported goods. Asked a worker this question he said he doesn't know


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

gronk said:


> The question should be are they genetically modified. I don't know if there is a department to check the imported goods. Asked a worker this question he said he doesn't know


Odds on the sheets on your bed are from GM cotton....


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

vantage said:


> Odds on the sheets on your bed are from GM cotton....


Haha, i think one eats fruit that is GM is different than laying on GM cotton. Personally speaking I used to know everythinh about the fruit I'n eating.


----------

